# POKEMON BLACK & WHITE 2 ANIMATED PROMO



## Fibrizo (May 16, 2012)

​Watch it while you can Nintendo is taking the videos down​i guess we get some of the plot with this promo the bad guys are still team plasma ?​

Spoiler



this will never be a real thing and they'll keep force feeding us Retard Adventures With Ash


----------



## Janthran (May 16, 2012)

Neat.
Did anyone else notice that Team Plasma's theme was playing around 4:00?


----------



## loco365 (May 16, 2012)

That trailer is too amazing.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 16, 2012)

*explodes*

I can see why Nintendo don't want us this early.

This should be the new season of Pokemon, damn it Ash become the master already.


----------



## gamefan5 (May 16, 2012)

No more Ash. That's what I want from this damn series.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (May 16, 2012)

A fresh start would be amazing, plus black and white 2 are set like 10 years in the future


----------



## Hyborix3 (May 16, 2012)

I just wished it was the first B/W main character instead of this character who looks like he is ready to play tennis


----------



## riceball7852 (May 16, 2012)

It stinks that this is the premiere of the game...
It would be great if it were to be an anime series...
Ash's adventure had gone on long enough.


----------



## RedJiggly (May 16, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> A fresh start would be amazing, plus black and white 2 are set like 10 years in the future


They should keep Ash as the main character... But then the Ash of like 10 years in the future. You know, an unshaven, smoking, sleep-deprived, depressed, never-became-a-real-pokemon-champion kind of Ash.


----------



## KingAsix (May 16, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Neat.
> Did anyone else notice that Team Plasma's theme was playing around 4:00?


I noticed, but this trailer was pretty epic. I'd like to see this as an anime as well....at least a movie. 
As far as the new male trainer is concerned....I've heard a lot of people dislike him, but I love him though I will say I don't like him more than the B/W1 male character


----------



## andy26129 (May 16, 2012)

Now this is how the Pokemon anime should look like. Not some cheap Ash with a Sora wannabe sweater with a ginormous zipper.


----------



## jarejare3 (May 16, 2012)

Wanted to see the girl char instead of the male, but ah well


----------



## mad567 (May 16, 2012)

After watching the trailer i believe I have to play this game......Darn this is the first time I'm excited about a pokemon game after heart gold....


----------



## FireGrey (May 16, 2012)

Well time to go rob Nintendo, brb.


----------



## chris888222 (May 16, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> [media]http://vimeo.com/42239523[/media]​Watch it while you can Nintendo is taking the videos down​i guess we get some of the plot with this promo the bad guys are still team plasma ?​
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> ...


Wait. Is that ELESA??? and TEAM ROCKET?

Wait. It's Team Plasma with a black outfit.


----------



## heartgold (May 16, 2012)

Awesome, also comfirms the region is indeed frozen in b/w 2.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 16, 2012)

andy26129 said:


> Now this is how the Pokemon anime should look like. Not some cheap Ash with a Sora wannabe sweater with a ginormous zipper.




the anime does look like that as far as effects and stuff go.


also, the ice is just on the map to hide spoilers, amirite?
geez, they need to produce a 50000$ trailer just to get some people to realize theyre wrong


i like plasmas new outfits

also, that shadow trio or what they were called in english, really doesnt look like our 3 gym leaders, another useless myth gone


----------



## chris888222 (May 16, 2012)

The new Plasma outfits look sleek.

Plus Nacrene City frozen looks gorgeous.

SHADOW TRIAD.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 16, 2012)

I actually got to watch the trailer as it leaked on youtube from the official pokemoncojp channel, it was great and I managed to snag the 1080p whilst it was still up.

I mean Black 2 and White 2 are shaping up to be fantastic and that video has so much to speculate in it.
Plus we got to see Lucario in action, I always love that.


----------



## AkiroWolfman (May 16, 2012)

Wow now that anime short was impressive The Shadow Triad, Arcanine (Why was he so small anyway), Bel, Cheren. It looks totally amazing to be true. They should make this into an anime it would be so impressive.

You know an anime based more on the games wouldn't have been such a bad idea like Gev 2 or Gen 1. I mean one like this not the actual Ash anime.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 16, 2012)

As someone who's not a big fan of GenV, This was one of the best things I've seen... ever.


Fuck Ash, get this guy in the spotlight. He actually knows how to battle and raise Pokemon from the looks of it.


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2012)

{{}}


----------



## RupeeClock (May 16, 2012)

There was a Deino right there in the starting town, I don't think dragons are gonna get harder to find themselves.
A lot of pokémon are supposed to have relocated, like the Riolu in Challenger's Cave which is now gone.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 16, 2012)

N will be in the game, RIGHT!? RIGHT!?


----------



## RupeeClock (May 16, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> N will be in the game, RIGHT!? RIGHT!?


Seeing as he's the first guy to even appear in the trailer, probably.


----------



## kthnxshwn (May 16, 2012)

I feel like I should play B/W before this game comes out, but I don't feel like playing a Pokemon game for its story.


----------



## jarejare3 (May 16, 2012)

Why is Bianca wearing glasses, and Cheren not wearing glasses? Did they messed up the art or something?


----------



## chris888222 (May 16, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> Why is Bianca wearing glasses, and Cheren not wearing glasses? Did they messed up the art or something?


Errr... Contacts?

Up to date I think all of the assistants wear glasses.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (May 16, 2012)

I'd watch this as an anime FOR SURE!


----------



## AkiroWolfman (May 16, 2012)

The way it has been done sure makes me think that they could have something real good done if they decided to do this as an anime. They could even do a side anime for the Black and White 2 games. Using this as a reference point. If they did that they would be onto something really good.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 16, 2012)

AkiroWolfman said:


> The way it has been done sure makes me think that they could have something real good done if they decided to do this as an anime. They could even do a side anime for the Black and White 2 games. Using this as a reference point. If they did that they would be onto something really good.


Ya. The whole N and "hero" would make an awsome series/movie.


----------



## triassic911 (May 16, 2012)

Wow, the Shadow Triad looks boss.

This was pokemon animation done right. If only this was how the anime gets done, it would be the next big thing since Dragonball Z. The Pokemon anime is tailored to kids so much it starts to feel like an episode of Dora the Explorer sometimes.


This vid has me pumped for B/W 2.


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 16, 2012)

I really really like the animation of this one. Really smooth and all. J!zzworthy. And ELESA!!~


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 16, 2012)

People still take Pokemon anime seriously?

I saw an episode on TV recently (I was with some friends and we wanted a good laugh) and it was just stupidly funny. I don't care if they make the animation better, it'll still suffer from the "Retard Adventures" as people have been dubbing it.

So yeah, this looked really uninteresting.


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2012)

I wish the adventure of Ash would end already, this looks way more interesting.
Lucario is in it, I am interested.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> People still take Pokemon anime seriously?
> 
> I saw an episode on TV recently (I was with some friends and we wanted a good laugh) and it was just stupidly funny. I don't care if they make the animation better, it'll still suffer from the "Retard Adventures" as people have been dubbing it.
> 
> So yeah, this looked really uninteresting.


No, people don't take it seriously at all because like people have said, Ash makes idiotic decisions, and seems to lose skill as a trainer with each new region, whilst Pikachu should be maximum level by now but can't take out a lowly Elekid when one-shotting a Legendary Regice the prior episode.
The start of the Black/White anime "Best wishes" apparently took a promising turn at the start and had Team Rocket actually doing things competently, and Meowth apparently joined Ash and co for a while, but have returned to being the same villainous foil they always were.

This trailer has shown that people are interested in a complete overhaul of the pokémon anime, no more focus on Ash and companions but instead follow the events of Black 2/White 2 and actually be more interesting.

That being said the films are usually of a better caliber than the syndicated TV series, they both largely function as a way to entice kids to get their very own legendary pokémon though, and introduce features of the games like the Pokéwood thing where you make movies in Black 2/White 2, that's coming up in the anime soon.


----------



## chris888222 (May 16, 2012)

Official Western box art:
http://www.nintendoworldreport.com/news/30158


----------



## chris888222 (May 16, 2012)

1:48 Is that Elesa??

She doesn't have her blonde hair!

But really cool. Maybe she is an actual gym leader in the game.


----------



## BrightNeko (May 16, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if they took a turn around for something new. Ratings for pokemon haven't been what they use to be even with Best wishes or whatever its called being extreme competent compared to all the other seasons. I mean sure the writing and translation is still brick to the face blunt trauma, but its for kids and there is much MUCH worse out there that a kid could end up liking and watch (examples: My gym partner's a monkey, lucky star, whatever live action show disney is pushing around for music, etc,etc). also run on Sentence =D

-edit-

Though I'd much rather see the manga adapted to animated form. D;


----------



## BasedKiliK (May 16, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > People still take Pokemon anime seriously?
> ...


If I recall, there was even an episode where his Pikachu faced off against a _Magikarp_, and _lost_.

The same Pikachu that defeated a DRAGONITE much earlier in the series.


----------



## Erdnaxela (May 16, 2012)

Oh boy, I'm hyped for B2/W2 now >.<
Also, please make a new anime without Ash, that trailer show how the anime should be.


----------



## gamefan5 (May 16, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> 1:48 Is that Elesa??
> 
> She doesn't have her blonde hair!
> 
> But really cool. Maybe she is an actual gym leader in the game.


It is Elesa and yes she returns as a Gym leader.


----------



## chris888222 (May 16, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > 1:48 Is that Elesa??
> ...


OH MY GOD

shut up and take my goddamn MONEH!!!!

I'm buying this game day one no matter how long the queue is.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 16, 2012)

I think the video is down...


----------



## chris888222 (May 16, 2012)

alunral said:


> I think the video is down...


Here's an alternate:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=m-feedu&v=cs8JvZ9NH-M


----------



## jonesman99 (May 16, 2012)

That trailer gave me LIFE!!! I loved every bit of it!!! Now I'm very excited about this game. Maybe N's thinking about righting his wrongs 2 years before by creating a New Team Plasma and freeze Unova over until something goes horribly wrong and realizes that was a mistake.


----------



## Satangel (May 16, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> alunral said:
> 
> 
> > I think the video is down...
> ...


Thanks.

Like Guild said, this doesn't interest me in the slightest way. Just utter BS IMHO, cool style and all but I don't give a rat's ass anymore for Pokemon.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 16, 2012)

Satangel said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > alunral said:
> ...



Video is already down


----------



## Dter ic (May 16, 2012)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xqv2pl_pokemon-black-2-and-pokemon-white-2-animated-promo-trailer_videogames


----------



## chris888222 (May 16, 2012)

The video is intended to be shown tomorrow anyway. (based on what I've heard)

I'm quite a huge fan of Pokemon main series (reminds me of my childhood), so I'm definitely in for this video and the game. I sure hope this game is still ¥4,800 though.


----------



## chris888222 (May 16, 2012)

Just some info for those who missed the vid: it will be live again JST 5PM tomorrow.


----------



## DeMoN (May 16, 2012)

Someone should upload it to mediafire or something with a fake name, only for GBAtemp members. As long as we don't have any spies, it should be fine.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 16, 2012)

Whoa I recognized every single voice actor in that clip xD


----------



## Janthran (May 16, 2012)

RedJiggly said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > A fresh start would be amazing, plus black and white 2 are set like 10 years in the future
> ...


Like


Spoiler



Phoenix Wright


In the Ace Attorney series?


----------



## Fibrizo (May 16, 2012)

uploaded a new video il upload the HD version later this one is kind of a low res one sorry :/


----------



## BrightNeko (May 16, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> alunral said:
> 
> 
> > I think the video is down...
> ...



that is down to

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37tpMTXQ2Z8&feature=player_embedded there


----------



## Astoria (May 16, 2012)

Well i found the video outside YouTube: http://www.leveleando.com/2012/05/15/trailer-promocional-de-pokemon-black-2-white-2-totalmente-epico/

Nintendo probably won't remove the video there.


----------



## gamefan5 (May 16, 2012)

From watching this and the people commets I can tell what most pokemon fans want: An anime with a REAL PLOT. Not the kind of 'retard aventures and problems' between each gyms and then the league. We're tired of that. We want something that follows most anime so far. A real story and interesting problems with interesting villains. Something that is missed a lot in Pokemon by a long shot. It feels like what we're mostly watching is an anime FILLED WITH FILLERS. Basically, I feeling like they're milking the series. (In the anime department).
And that's the real dissapointment.  Because I think that they have all they need to make it. To this point, I don't care if Digimon 'was' a clone of it, it was more interesting when it came to the plot.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2012)

*Watches video*
*Experiences major emotional outbursts*
*jumps out window in excitement*
*agrees that should be new series, screw never ageing ash*
*hits floor*
*dies happy*


----------



## jonesman99 (May 16, 2012)

I still think that Zekrom, Reshiram and Kyurem will all combine together and make one big legendary for some reason. That's what I'm getting from those combinations.


----------



## triassic911 (May 16, 2012)

I think we can all agree that Ash has been long overdue for a banishment, and that a complete overhaul of the series should be done. Hell, maybe even recreate the manga to a direct anime adaptation. That would be badass.


----------



## chris888222 (May 16, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> I think we can all agree that Ash has been long overdue for a banishment, and that a complete overhaul of the series should be done. Hell, maybe even recreate the manga to a direct anime adaptation. That would be badass.


The huge problem is that Ash is the anime counterpart of Satoshi Tajiri, so I don't think that will happen so soon.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 16, 2012)

I recall someone said (youtube comment) Pokemon had Pirates (Team aqua) Knights (Team Plasma) now all we need are ninjas well guess he got his wish were the 3 admins of the "new" team plasma the shadow triad from the first b/w what do you think plus i'd like to see Ghetsis take over team plasma and you get Kyurem at first then N comes along and gives you Zekrom (B2) or Reshiram (W2)) and then they fuse plus i agree Ash is so overated he should be an adult by now maybe that trailer is a hint of a new Pokemon anime different than the main one? THAT would be SWEET


----------



## Darksage098 (May 17, 2012)

Here's a subbed video I found and uploaded. http://www.dailymoti...bbed_videogames
Also, found a Youtube video of it which I don't think will be taken down since it's uploaded by IGN.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBdp_dLEdqU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## chris888222 (May 17, 2012)

After watching the trailer a couple of times, I thought about it...



Spoiler



1. It's obvious that you get your starter at Hiougi/Aspertia City

2. Remember there's this game shot of the player talking to Akuroka in the Castelia City fountain? Look at the night scene with Akuroka, isn't that a fountain?

3. The only real port in Unova is in Castelia City, and the player travels with the rival and Cheren to (what looks like a frozen) Nacrene City.

4. So, does this mean that Elesa's gym is at Castelia City now? Why do the players want to travel back? Why Team Plasma going there as well?


----------

